# Hip positioning on toe edge



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

When you're on your toe edge, pretend you're taking a piss while strapped in to your board. Push your hips out so you don't get any dribbles of piss on your board. Problem solved. :thumbsup:

I'm actually serious by the way.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm no instructor, and by no means a good snowboarder, but I was always taught that you should keep your weight and stance centered above your board, and your knees bent!!!!!

I'm not sure what you mean by rotating hips????? As your hips should be aligned with the nose and tail of the board!!!!!

* This applies to learning to carve and hold an edge properly on hard pack groomers!!!!! Pow can be a different story!!!!!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

hardasacatshead said:


> When you're on your heel edge, pretend you're taking a piss while strapped in to your board. Push your hips out so you don't get any dribbles of piss on your board. Problem solved. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm actually serious by the way.


When I am on heel edge? You dont mean toe edge?


Mizu Kuma said:


> I'm no instructor, and by no means a good snowboarder, but I was always taught that you should keep your weight and stance centered above your board, and your knees bent!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by rotating hips????? As your hips should be aligned with the nose and tail of the board!!!!!
> 
> * This applies to learning to carve and hold an edge properly on hard pack groomers!!!!! Pow can be a different story!!!!!


By rotating hips I mean 2 positions. when you in sitting position your hips are behind you and 2nd position is your hips kinda pushed forward. My instructor told me that when I am transitioning to toe edge I should be rotating my hips from sitting position forward, like I am taking a piss how @hardasacatshead mentioned.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's called the "Hump and Dump". Toe edge, hips out like you're humping, heel edge, squatted down like you're dumping. If you feel like you're doing it wrong on your toe edge, make sure that you're driving your shins into your boot. This will help you push your hips out. And, if you feel like you're doing it wrong on your heel edge, make sure you're knees are really bent and that you really get into a good squat. Don't over think it.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Extazy said:


> When I am on heel edge? You dont mean toe edge?


Oops, yes. Fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> When you're on your toe edge, pretend you're taking a piss while strapped in to your board. Push your hips out so you don't get any dribbles of piss on your board. Problem solved. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm actually serious by the way.


Not applicable if female.

For heel edge it is :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

?????


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> *Not applicable if female*.
> 
> For heel edge it is :laugh:


It can be...


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

NWBoarder said:


> It's called the "Hump and Dump". Toe edge, hips out like you're humping, heel edge, squatted down like you're dumping. If you feel like you're doing it wrong on your toe edge, make sure that you're driving your shins into your boot. This will help you push your hips out. And, if you feel like you're doing it wrong on your heel edge, make sure you're knees are really bent and that you really get into a good squat. Don't over think it.


I see. But see my trouble with it I think I when I am in that position my knees aren't bend that much or might not bed at all. Is that normal?

I was trying to drive shins in my boots and I was achieving a good flex in my knees but at some point I was so over committing that I was on the verge of loosing balance. I was feeling that I was carving instead of just riding on toe edge.

I will be snowboarding in Vermont this weekend. My last trip this season, will be trying to practice this stance but it's just so weird.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Extazy said:


> I see. But see my trouble with it I think I when I am in that position my knees aren't bend that much or might not bed at all. Is that normal?
> 
> I was trying to drive shins in my boots and I was achieving a good flex in my knees but at some point I was so over committing that I was on the verge of loosing balance. I was feeling that I was carving instead of just riding on toe edge.
> 
> I will be snowboarding in Vermont this weekend. My last trip this season, will be trying to practice this stance but it's just so weird.


well it all comes to balance. slow speed, small movement; fast speed, big movement.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Extazy said:


> I see. But see my trouble with it I think I when I am in that position my knees aren't bend that much or might not bed at all. Is that normal?


It's not uncommon. And when on the toe edge, you will not bend them as much as when on the heel edge. They should be bent a little though, as straight, stiff legs will only get you a faceplant.  



> I was trying to drive shins in my boots and I was achieving a good flex in my knees but at some point I was so over committing that I was on the verge of loosing balance. I was feeling that I was carving instead of just riding on toe edge.


Nothing wrong with carving, and with time and practice, that feeling of losing balance will go away. A lot of that feeling stems from not understanding that your board likes to get on edge and turn. Sidecut is there for a reason. Learn to love it.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay. Thank you everyone for your responses! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think everyone who has strapped in a snowboard knows they are supposed to be bending their knees when on edge, they just cant do it. 

I find it pretty hilarious when people who haven't got a clue how to teach keep shouting it at their friends/girlfriends to bend their knees.

Honestly I would take a lesson, its much easier for an instructor to problem solve and physically show you the correct toe side posture while static holding your hands. 

From what you have said, I would guess your problem is the one that most people encounter when trying to push their hips out, which is too much pushing down on toes/using calf muscles too much.

Try closing you ankle joint, all the way until your boot stops the flex. This will allow you to flex your hips without creating edge, which is why your snowboard is carving when you are trying to do it. Ideally you want a straight line going from your knee, through the hips, to your shoulder on toeside.

Coincidentally, I believe that 90 percent of heel lift issues people have are caused by poor technique.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> I think everyone who has strapped in a snowboard knows they are supposed to be bending their knees when on edge, they just cant do it.
> 
> I find it pretty hilarious when people who haven't got a clue how to teach keep shouting it at their friends/girlfriends to bend their knees.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Unfortunately I couldn't find even one instructor in April/may. It's not busy so all mountains closed their riding schools. But next season I will probably take Burtons learn to ride program.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

I know this is an older post, but I had been having similar problems. When you say push your hips out when on toe edge, do you mean push your knees out, opposite each other so the hips move out?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

no, they mean push your pelvis forward. its purely so that your center of gravity is balanced over a different portion of your board.

Simple exercise.... Stand up with your knees slightly bent. Now without straightening your legs push your pelvis forward, you will notice you transition onto your toes. Now while keeping your legs at the exact bend push your hips backwards, you will transition onto your heels.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't mean this to be offensive but why does everyone put so much thought into this? just keep riding and having fun and you'll get the hang of it. there's no magical tip that will automatically make you good. all this "proper technique" stuff will come to you in time. no need to over think it IMO. it's like using a floor buffer for the first time. extremely awkward to handle and it feels like it's gonna throw you through the wall but within a couple hours you get the feel for it and can handle it easily. only snowboarding will take 1 - 2 seasons to get good depending on how much you go. just be patient and have fun. people, usually adults, keep thinking they're doing something wrong when they first start snowboarding because they have a hard time of getting the hang of it. you're not doing anything wrong, you're learning. that's just my 2 cents. i'm not saying you can't learn by practicing good techniques. im just saying it's not necessary. i've been riding for 15 years and i never once gave any thought to proper technique. i straightline most trails but when i do carve i have no idea how my body is aligned or how much im bending my knees because i never thought about it before.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> im just saying it's not necessary. i've been struggling for 15 years because i never once had proper technique.


Fixed it for you bro!

I taught a girl who had been a heelside hero for 6 years last year, took all of 20 mins to get her turning.

Guess she should have listened to floor buffer man's advice and given it another 6.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Whenever people start out saying "I don't mean this to be offensive..." that is exactly what they mean or they wouldn't need to qualify it.

For what it's worth though, everyone has different goals and defines fun in their own way. People also learn differently. Nothing wrong asking a snowboarding forum for advice on technique in my opinion. I know I've learned a lot on here and hope to continue learning by reading posts like this. Keep the questions coming!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

bkrieger said:


> I know this is an older post, but I had been having similar problems. When you say push your hips out when on toe edge, do you mean push your knees out, opposite each other so the hips move out?


On toeside push your junk/pelvis out so your butt goes flat or tucks in under your spine, but it's important to remember at the same time to drive your knees "down" towards the hill or you will not have completed the proper body position and you will have a hard time balancing your board on its edge through the carve. It's crucial to really flex or drive your knees towards the hill, it takes force and a focused effort, you have to drive into the front of your boots.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> Fixed it for you bro!
> 
> I taught a girl who had been a heelside hero for 6 years last year, took all of 20 mins to get her turning.
> 
> Guess she should have listened to floor buffer man's advice and given it another 6.


no struggles here. it only took me a season to use both edges. maybe she was just afraid and didn't trust herself enough on her toe edge. i dont know.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> Whenever people start out saying "I don't mean this to be offensive..." that is exactly what they mean or they wouldn't need to qualify it.
> 
> For what it's worth though, everyone has different goals and defines fun in their own way. People also learn differently. Nothing wrong asking a snowboarding forum for advice on technique in my opinion. I know I've learned a lot on here and hope to continue learning by reading posts like this. Keep the questions coming!


i know what it sounds like but i was sincere. i didn't want anyone to think that i was putting them down in anyway for trying to learn good technique.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bkrieger said:


> I know this is an older post, but I had been having similar problems. When you say push your hips out when on toe edge, do you mean push your knees out, opposite each other so the hips move out?


yup push your hips forward like humping...to help do this...you squeeze you butt cheeks together while also doing a little crunch with your abs/core...and keep your knees bent.

you also drive or point your leading hip toward the center of the turn...it dips going toeside and it rises when going heelside...though fairly subtle movements...also make sure your lead shoulders is following or going the same direction as your leading hip and even leading knee...that is going toeside your leading knee and shoulder are dipping and driving to the center of the toeside turn

and when going heelside your leading knee is swing/pointing to the nose of the board and your hip and shoulder are also opening up along with a slight rise.

its all a coordinated movement...keeping your body stacked and aligned in the direction you want to go.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

When trying to learn a solid toe edge...dont be focused on cranking your head around to look down the hill. You dont need to be worried about how you will transition into a heelside carve at this point. Instead focus on on looking at the face of the hill as you are cutting into the side of the hill on your toeside edge. It feels kind of weird not being able to see behind you...but the advantages are that you cant help but be in proper form...as well as you can simply fall forward onto your hands and knees against the uphill slope if you have too much angle. That way your shoulders will be aligned with the tip and tail of the board...evenly distributing weight across your board/edges as you learn what angle and pressures you need to dig in your edges properly. Forget about that piss on your board stuff.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> When trying to learn a solid toe edge...dont be focused on cranking your head around to look down the hill. You dont need to be worried about how you will transition into a heelside carve at this point. Instead focus on on looking at the face of the hill as you are cutting into the side of the hill on your toeside edge. It feels kind of weird not being able to see behind you...but the advantages are that you cant help but be in proper form...as well as you can simply fall forward onto your hands and knees against the uphill slope if you have too much angle. That way your shoulders will be aligned with the tip and tail of the board...evenly distributing weight across your board/edges as you learn what angle you need to dig in your edges properly. Forget about that piss on your board stuff.


You haven't got a clue what you're talking about.

Plenty of good advice in this thread, until you posted. The OP is having trouble extending his hips, nothing in there about being rotated. Looking up the hill isn't going to help is it.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> You haven't got a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Plenty of good advice in this thread, until you posted. The OP is having trouble extending his hips, nothing in there about being rotated. Looking up the hill isn't going to help is it.


While it is good advice to make sure your body isn't counter rotating...the piss on your board stuff WILL help someone understand the how they are supposed to be positioning their hips/legs. Someone described it to me as a Michael Jackson hip thrust haha...pushing the knees down into the boot and snow while doing that push in the hips like he does when he pops onto his toes. It helped A LOT because I learned with no formal lessons (I know, I know...I ended up having to break some bad habits in that first season ie. ruddering) and this helped me understand what I was supposed to be doing with my lower body on a toeside turn. Heelside is pretty straight forward for the most part. Then as you get better, you can start to hone in on the more subtle movements that makes linking turns and eventually carving really work.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

"counter rotating" isn't the same as riding across the hill on your toe edge out of alignment, FYI.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

Really man? The OP hasnt even developed the odd calf muscles it takes to balance on a toe edge while carving...or the neurological connections that need to be made in order to send signals to those fast twitch muscles in order to balance. He doesnt need to be thinking about where his hips are or how much his knees are bent. GUess what...his body will naturally learn to do those things properly in the most efficient way possible if hes given room to grow....Not some overbearing way too much instruction asshole breathing down his neck telling them what they are doing wrong. Remember this guy is a BEGINNER. The more complicated you make things the more frustrated and fail the person will feel. You dont know what you are talking about. I would imagine you are not much fun at the slopes.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> You haven't got a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Plenty of good advice in this thread, until you posted. The OP is having trouble extending his hips, nothing in there about being rotated. Looking up the hill isn't going to help is it.



Oh wow ...I just went back to page 2 and read your advice. Are you even serious? What planet are you on? DId you even read what level the OP is at? You know it all buttholes are all the same. "Look at how much I know....see look what I taught you!" GTFO. Go read the OP...that kid has no idea what language you are speaking. Did you know that you can learn how people learn? Now you do. Go and learn how people learn...and how they literally hear almost none of the words that you say and if they do they dont even understand or grasp them. Go home.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> "counter rotating" isn't the same as riding across the hill on your toe edge out of alignment, FYI.


Right, I know...I think what was in my head got bungled up when I put it into words. And in my reply, I was talking to Grizz while quoting you...I made it confusing.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Oh wow ...I just went back to page 2 and read your advice. Are you even serious? What planet are you on? DId you even read what level the OP is at? You know it all buttholes are all the same. "Look at how much I know....see look what I taught you!" GTFO. Go read the OP...that kid has no idea what language you are speaking. Did you know that you can learn how people learn? Now you do. Go and learn how people learn...and how they literally hear almost none of the words that you say and if they do they dont even understand or grasp them. Go home.


Facts:

1. I don't know it all.

2. I know way more than you. 

A quick question:

If I take a lesson from you, how are you going to improve my riding if I cant hear or understand anything you say?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

About 1:30 in starts talking about engaging edges! The hip movements these guys are talking about in this thread are a little more subtle in practice than they sound when written out. (…at least until you really start Mach-ing down the hill anyway!) I'm a visual learner. reading a lot of instruction doesn't help me too much. At least not until I've experienced it some and can better understand the descriptions. 

Watch some vids and get a feel for what people are talking about when they say bend the knees & drive your shins into your boots, pushing hips forward. 

Highly recommend their beginner, learning to ride tutorials!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> About 1:30 in starts talking about engaging edges! The hip movements these guys are talking about in this thread are a little more subtle in practice than they sound when written out. (…at least until you really start Mach-ing down the hill anyway!) I'm a visual learner. reading a lot of instruction doesn't help me too much. At least not until I've experienced it some and can better understand the descriptions.
> 
> Watch some vids and get a feel for what people are talking about when they say bend the knees & drive your shins into your boots, pushing hips forward.
> 
> Highly recommend their beginner, learning to ride tutorials!


I'm the same way...I can quickly memorize book stuff but when it comes to mathy things (like what I'm dealing with in my course work now...) reading through what I have to do with data doesn't make a bit of sense to me. Once I start doing it myself, I'll pick right up on it and understand it. Snowboarding was kind of the same way. Watching someone is way more helpful than just listening to someone describe it. And doing it for myself is even better. Some people learn things quicker by reading and listening to descriptions. Others through visual presentation. And others by doing it while being taught.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are those techniques described in a more extreme manner for doing some harder carves! But you can see what the guys were talking bout with the hips, hump & dump!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I know Nev Lapwood from SA, he is a good dude. Aside from his videos on tricks and park his personal riding style is really on point. Like surfing you want to find people whose technique is good, but whose personal style you relate to. You aren't going to find too many guys with a better riding style to cop than Nev's. And all you have to do is email him and he will send you pointers and have you send him iPhone videos of yourself to critique. It's the quickest way to really improving aside from a local instructor you like.


----------

